# My weight loss journey



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi all, I thought I would share with you my weight loss journey. I have been over weight most of my life, I was a fairly chubby child, teen, into 20's and into my 30's. I knew that there was a family history of diabetes, my nan (type 1), my dad and uncle (type 2). So back in january 2014 I decided enough was enough and it was time to do something about my weight in the hope it would help prevent me from developing diabetes in the long run (even though I didnt manage to stop that from happening!)
So I took myself along to my local Weight watchers group. And with the help and support of my leader and the group I attend I have so far lost 93lbs in 22 months. I have had good weeks and bad weeks and still have a way to go. I have changed my diet alot in that time and am now having to change it again to help control my diabetes. Im hoping that in the long run I can keep the weight off and have better control over my diabetes. 
I feel so much better after losing the weight and now regulary take part in distance walks for charity including marathon distances and have just enter my first 10k run (although I will be jogging/walking most of it).
I hope you dont mind me sharing my story with you all.
(If I can work out how to upload a photo I will add my before and after pics!)


----------



## Amigo (Oct 29, 2015)

Brilliant achievement Stitch! Well done you!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2015)

Terrific achievement Stitch! Well done!  Which run did you get the bling from?


----------



## grovesy (Oct 29, 2015)

well done!


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2015)

Northerner said:


> Terrific achievement Stitch! Well done!  Which run did you get the bling from?



It was from the Grand Union Challenge which I walked and completed earlier in the year. Done the 25km distance in just over 4 hours. I also completed Thames Path Challenge 28km and Shine walking marathon 26.2 miles this year. And I've just signed up to do the 10km winter run in January.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 29, 2015)

Stitch147 said:


> It was from the Grand Union Challenge which I walked and completed earlier in the year. Done the 25km distance in just over 4 hours. I also completed Thames Path Challenge 28km and Shine walking marathon 26.2 miles this year. And I've just signed up to do the 10km winter run in January.


Excellent! Well done!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 30, 2015)

Good stuff.  You are right you do feel better


----------



## Dolphin5star (Jan 18, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> View attachment 782



HI Stitch
Great well done you look fabulous now I might join you at weight watchers. I do sometimes buy the WEIGHT Watchers meals.

Dolphin5star.


----------



## stephknits (Jan 18, 2016)

What a great story, thanks stitch


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 18, 2016)

Well done stitch- you look awesome


----------



## Stitch147 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Superheavy (Apr 9, 2016)

Hi Stitch,

That is a really impressive change in lifestyle and clearly a whole lot of effort that has gone into achieving such amazing results. Glad you feel so much better, and look so much better too. I'm going to be looking to follow in those footsteps...and plenty of footsteps there are too!


----------



## SB2015 (Apr 9, 2016)

Well done Stitch.  You deserve a gong for what you have achieved.


----------



## Carolg (Apr 10, 2016)

What an inspiring story, great pictures as well


----------



## Carol Robinson (Apr 10, 2016)

What a star ☺ that's so inspiring,  you've done so well! Well done ☺


----------

